# i need ideas about air supplying multiple tank..



## MRQuad (Jul 13, 2008)

first of all, please consider my english.. 

guys, i have an AP-100 air pump that can hold up to 33 sponges.. please show me what to do to supply 15 tanks.. i think what i want is the design and steps on how the air system works.. and what are the materials needed.. 

i have no ideas about this.. but any help would be greatly appreciated..

thanks for reading!


----------



## Firefighter337 (Jan 1, 2007)

I have 1 pump in my tank suppling 3 air rocks. But I bought a proportioning manifold. It is a 3 way. I am able to tune the air bubbles independently. I think I have about 20 bucks, including the pump in my set up. I used black tubing from lowes - 20 feet was around 2 bucks. I had about 8 feet left over.
Air Pump Accessories: AccuAir Aquarium Gang Valve by JW Pet

Depending on how your tanks are placed, you could do something similar. You could centrally mount your air pump, supply tubing to the manifolds (Daisy chained) and air supply tubing to the tanks, and tip-ties and/or tubing holders to organize it all. You can even use a permenant marker to label to which tank (1,2,3,etc)

Aquarium Air Pumps & Plumbing: Ozone Resistant Tubing & Holders


----------

